
Ask HN: Anyone try a 2-way coding interview? - shrimpi
Would it be fair in a coding interview for the interviewer to be asked by the interviewee to solve similar problems? Such that the interview process is 2-way: if you ask me to solve a problem, then I get to ask you to do the same. So we both come prepared to a coding interview as both interviewee and interviewer. If we&#x27;re going to work together, I&#x27;m just as interested in your abilities as you are in mine. Seems fair no?
======
icsa
Yes. I interviewed through a full round (i.e. 6) of technical interviews. Once
the firm (a startup) indicated interest in moving forward, I requested to meet
with the CFO, VP of Sales & Marketing, and everyone who interviewed me.

For each person who interviewed me, I gave them the same problem they gave me
with a twist. I wanted to see how they dealt with an unfamiliar problem for
which they had some understanding.

Kudos to the CTO for giving me such leeway.

~~~
shrimpi
Great anecdote. I would expect the approach to level-set the relationship from
the start. And, in a way, when both sides of the decision to hire take turns
asking questions, the participants will find themselves in a better state by
cooperating while they may find themselves in a worse state if they do not,
which provides prisoner's dilemma outcomes. For example, in a coding
interview, I'll go easy on you because I know you'll go easy on me.

And so how did things go from there?

~~~
icsa
The interviewers were _very_ nervous. I spent quite a bit of time calming them
down. Once that happened I was able to determine what it would be like to work
with them - which worked out quite well.

~~~
shrimpi
This is so great.

------
phillip123
Creating something, and exploiting it is simple...when multiple solutions are
found to make the entirity believe more than the other you win. You dont need
to win but make them respect you

------
orangetang
It’s an interesting idea. I think the main concern is time frame? I think
instead of asking one Question each, it’s better to work on the same question
together.

~~~
shrimpi
Yes, this is clearly a tradeoff in the approach in that 2-way interviews have
the potential to be extended, could even take twice as long. Working on a
question/problem together is a great way to establish a working relationship
from the start. If it goes really well, we'll always remember it. You gain
insights into my thinking process, and I hear yours. This, as opposed to me
just asking you questions one-way. For this to work though, maybe a short
initial meeting to get to know each other on some basic level and to set the
stage for the exercise would be a great way to start.

Ever had the opportunity to try this approach in some way? If so, how did
things go?

